# starting autorail cheyenne



## celerybacon (Jun 22, 2008)

hi,

i wondered if any of you could help with a starting issue.

my friend has an autotrail cheyenne 2.8jtd on a 2004 plate .when he tries to start the vehicle engine it just turns over and over and the engine doesnt want to start.
if he firstly gives the engine a quick crank for 1 second and then tries to start the engine it fires up straight away.
the glow plug light seems to be working fine.
he has never had a problem with starting the vehicle from new only that he has to do whats described above.

could this be whats described as a trait or something like that.

any help or comments would be greatly appreciated.

ps the battery reads 12.8v and the same applies whatever the weather temp or conditions.

regards
celerybacon


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

If ours hasn't been started for a few weeks, we need to dab the gas a couple of times before turning it over, otherwise it takes ages to fire up.


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I also have an 04 JTD and it starts first time every time and always has done.

Has it been serviced regularly and the fuel filter changed?just a thought.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Try takeing the Air fillter out and give it a good clean or you my need to replace it.
Ray


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Kev

Need to dab the gas ???? Its a Diesel engine !!! NOTHING is injected into the engine whilst its not turning over so what does "dabbing the gas" do ???.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Our 04 jtd fires up first turn, every time even when left a couple of months without using it.

Joe


----------

